# Anyone get CBT results on the weekend?



## ErinCooley (Mar 22, 2008)

Ive been obsessively checking my status on nremt.org.  Anyone get results back on the weekend, or am I wasting my energy and time worrying?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

Doubt you will get your results on a week-end. They stop posting mid day on Fridays. 

R/r 911


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats what I figured.. dammit!!  I didnt test until 2 (EST) on Good Friday.  Its still very hard to keep from obsessively checking to make sure that I did indeed fail the :censored::censored::censored::censored: out of it!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

Aww... just await for the good news! Don't be so hard on your self. Be + and relax over the week-end. 

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Aww... just await for the good news! Don't be so hard on your self. Be + and relax over the week-end.
> 
> R/r 911


 
Erin, you can't change a thing now; just enjoy the rest of the weekend and check back on Monday.  Best Wishes, BTW...  =)


----------

